# Removing bobbles on alcantara seats?



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey chaps,

My Impreza RB5 drivers seat is starting to look a little tired as the blue alcantare section has bobbles on it where ya bum and lower back nessle. There's plently of material on seat its not worn though.

Is there away to effectively remove these without damaging the material?

Tempted to get one of those 'bobble off' JML products and have a go with that?

Cheers,
Dan :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Iv used a shaving razor before.

I tried with a mach 3 and that did nothing as the bobbles [email protected] fit between the blades so wern't removed.

Your better off with a single blade BIC style razor.

Ryan


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

RyanJon said:


> Iv used a shaving razor before.
> 
> I tried with a mach 3 and that did nothing as the bobbles [email protected] fit between the blades so wern't removed.
> 
> ...


Ah yes i have heard of this before, just wasn't too sure on attacking the seats with a razor...

I'll give it a go - thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've done it without an issue mate :thumb:


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

This RB5 is being well looked after :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Woolworths used to sell a bobble remover for jumpers, it is like a mini electric shaver but with big holes, you might still be able to get it on-line as I think they are still operating that way.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

like this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fabric-Lint-S...366818&cguid=df1d07a11210a0e203847ec4ff418584


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> like this:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fabric-Lint-S...366818&cguid=df1d07a11210a0e203847ec4ff418584


Thats it!!

I think i saw one in my local DIY shop so i might pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

used one of these blades and a jml bobble remover on front and back seats on a old w reg passat,just be carefull.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Cooper"S" said:


> This RB5 is being well looked after :thumb:


She is indeed. I want it mint....well as mint as it can possibly be without going uber nuts!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

ALANSHR said:


> like this:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fabric-Lint-S...366818&cguid=df1d07a11210a0e203847ec4ff418584


thats simularer to what i have there ok as well :thumb:


----------



## mickbhall (Aug 25, 2010)

Good tip about using razor :thumb:


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> She is indeed. I want it mint....well as mint as it can possibly be without going uber nuts!


I'm still trying to sell my current car as I have my eye on one. Hoping to restore one to mint when I get my mitts on an example :argie:

I've used a bread trimmer before on bobbles, I have a cheap one from boots with the main 2.5 inch trimmer and then the micro trimmer pops up. It works very very well.


----------

